# Converting a top bar hive to a langstoth



## beewitched (Apr 15, 2014)

If you use foundationless frames in the lang, just cut the comb off of the top bars and use rubber bands to hold it in place in the lang frames. Try to reconstruct in the same order in the lang as found in the top bar hive. The bees will connect the come to the frames. This is a method often used when a swarm is cut out of a tree or building.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I've did it both ways, scabbing a 19 inch to the top bar and cutting the comb and installing in foundationless frame. The scabbing is easier and takes only a few minutes to do. The transferring to a foundationless frame is messy and takes some time to do, but then you have a frame you can extract honey from and still have the drawn comb. If extracting or drawn comb is not an issue I'd surely go for the scabbing method.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

catbackr said:


> I need to convert a couple of top bar hives into langstroth hives, realizing that questions are usually asked going the other way. If you have made this conversion, did you learn any lessons that would be helpful? My bars are 17 inches so I thought I'd tack a 19 inch strip on the top bar and move the whole thing into the lang. I'm not sure if I should make every other frame a lang...what did you do?


I have just tacked a 19" strip to the top bar only and I also have added end bars and a bottom bar onto the 17" top bar so that it makes a frame.


----------



## DRay (Apr 19, 2015)

https://youtu.be/tSGWhE39xss


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Did this last year. Been kicking myself for not cutting comb and fastening with either masking tape or rubber bands since. 

This queen is a keeper though...


----------



## DRay (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm interested in the best way to start langstroth splits from my TBH. 

My plan is to keep my 20"w TBH, but I also want to have several langstroth hives as well. Since my TBH is 20" across, couldn't I just remove a couple frames from the other end for room and spread the remaining frames out 3/8" and add a lanstroth super with frames over the brood area? 

Then when the bees have built the super and added brood, honey, and pollen - just remove the box and place it on a screen bottom board in another location. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

catbackr said:


> I need to convert a couple of top bar hives into langstroth hives, realizing that questions are usually asked going the other way. If you have made this conversion, did you learn any lessons that would be helpful? My bars are 17 inches so I thought I'd tack a 19 inch strip on the top bar and move the whole thing into the lang. I'm not sure if I should make every other frame a lang...what did you do?


17 inch bars fit inside a Langstroth frame between the 2 end bars. Pop them in a deep frame, trim the bottom flush with the bottom bar and put 2 small screws through the top bar to hold it in place (helpful hint: have the screws started in the top bar before you begin. Do not interupt the brood nest by putting every other frame in with foundation.


----------

